# where should the impact of my kick be?



## doz (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys and girls, I'm new here.  I just started training, but I don't know where the impact of my kick should be.  Should the impact be at 1 or 2?

1.






2.





thx in advance.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 19, 2008)

anywhere between your ankle (not your foot) and #2 is fine, it just depends on range & your target.  when i'm kicking the thigh i like to get a little higher up on my shin so it cuts into the muscle more.  when kicking the head, it's usually the ankle.  hope this helps.  

jf


----------



## tank_62 (Jul 20, 2008)

just like jarrod said any where btween the ankle and you knee, not the foot cus it hurts, ive done a couple of times, and it hurts haha


----------



## bobquinn (Jul 20, 2008)

OUCH! Both areas are impact points. The weapon that makes impact would be the question. Are you hitting with the top of the foot? Is it off a round house kick and you are making contact with your blocking arm(should be a striking block)?

Bob Quinn


----------



## doz (Jul 21, 2008)

it feels stronger when i hit the bag w/ pic 1 near my ankle more, but i will also hit the bag a lil higher sometimes.  and i know not to use the foot .  thx.


----------



## Odin (Jul 28, 2008)

See the top of your shin is harder then the bottom due to the larger amount of muscle that supports it, you usually use this part to block rather then kick, i would say it all depends on range, the further away then the closer to the ankle would be used, where as the closer you are to someone then you would be able to use the top harder part of your shin.

its all in the range.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

anywhere that is in range, so you can eflix as much pain as possible.


----------

